# I Told Data Design Interactive That Their Games Sucked & Got A Rep



## Hadrian (Apr 4, 2008)

My email to them:

"Hi can you please stop releasing games on the Wii, everything you have released uses the same engine which is actually not very good. You are ripping off customers.

Yours annoyed, Hadrian".


My reply:

"Hi Hadrian,

I am very sorry you feel ripped off, we have sold hundreds of thousands of our games, with no problems. Everyone likes different things so it would be impossible to please everyone with the same game content, but we would really like to know what you do and didn’t like to hopefully change our games in the future to what you would like.

Firstly you didn’t say which titles you had bought and thought were ‘mostly all the same’ we have published 24 different titles and they vary greatly in content. Please let me know which titles you have purchased. Some of the graphics we do deliberately re-use in different games, especially when they are in the same range of titles, although we only do this when we think it is appropriate for that game. We could create new graphics for every game, but we decided that we wanted to publish the games at the lowest possible price to the public, so we save you money by not having to redo graphics when they are not needed. For example a characters Health is shown as a heart – there is no need to change this to something else in another game as a heart works fine for many characters, but when needed such as for our racing games we designed metal looking bars instead. We pick the graphics that work best, and this saves time and money, which means we can sell the games for a lower price, and everyone benefits. I would be interested to know if you would like to pay more for the same game but with different graphics? Is this important to you?  Many games from other publishers have a similar look – this consistency makes it easy to understand the icons and what they do,   Mario games have hearts, mushrooms, coins, that they have used in many previous titles, they have also used them in other titles in the same range  such as Yoshi, Wario and princess peach titles.  

We aim to make fun games at an affordable price – please let me know what you like and don’t like.

Stewart"


Now I know that there are many games that use the same engine (like Valves games) but at least they use a good engine.  Any thoughts?  What don't YOU like about their games?


----------



## berlinka (Apr 4, 2008)

There should be more people like you. WELL DONE!

And actually when talking about what I don't like about their games, I really don't know where to start.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 4, 2008)

Pretty ballsy move. I've corresponded with companies before, but I don't think I've ever written in telling them off.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 4, 2008)

Do you think I'll get a reply if I say something like "I've not actually bought any of your games, but I feel like I have wasted a blank disc.  I do like the idea of a Ninjabread Man but not in a game that is horribly broken and an insult to the people who have purchased it."?

It does sound like they may respond to customers problems so maybe if more people complain than they may up their quality..or not.

People are far too polite to complain and rather bitch on a forum, that won't get us anywhere we really do need to complain to those who are in charge.  A company like EA do actually get people complaining and so someone in their company has said that they are attempting to make their games better.

DDI are one of those publishers who target the casual gamer and the parents who know nothing about games and will buy stuff based on the cover rather then do a llittle research on the games they may buy for litle Timmy.


----------



## Ace Gunman (Apr 4, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Do you think I'll get a reply if I say something like "I've not actually bought any of your games, but I feel like I have wasted a blank disc.  I do like the idea of a Ninjabread Man but not in a game that is horribly broken and an insult to the people who have purchased it."?


If you want them to respond to your complaints, then it would be best if you didn't tell them that you pirate there work. Companies tend to take a "who are you to complain when you didn't pay for it?" stance. You have a better chance of them actually listening and improving their games if you pose as someone who has purchased one or more of their titles.


----------



## Tigerstar (Apr 4, 2008)

Hm. At least they didn't fob you off with a form reply, so that's something in their favour at least.

Trouble is, as long as they continue to make money they're going to carry on churning out cookie-cutter games. It doesn't matter how many complaints they get, even well-reasoned ones, if the cash is flowing they've got no incentive to quit or even change their _modus operandi_. They aren't the first crap software house in history, and they certainly won't be the last, which I think speaks more about the general public's (lack of) awareness about game quality than anything else. I can well imagine the bulk of people who actually buy their games are not discerning types who read reviews and eagerly watch the development of various games before making a purchase, but parents who get them to keep little Johnny quiet (or who get badgered by little Johnny because they like the look of the cover art).


----------



## tjas (Apr 4, 2008)

say you have bought ninja bread man and that you think it is broken, several game mechanics do not work. But keep it polite, you did not buy it in the first place and he handled very professional (which unfortunately can't be said about their games..)


----------



## Osaka (Apr 4, 2008)

I like how you got a real answer, and I respect them for that. this is a good chance for all of us to give the real constructive criticism.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 4, 2008)

Osaka said:
			
		

> I like how you got a real answer, and I respect them for that. this is a good chance for all of us to give the real constructive criticism.


[email protected]  that's the email address.  It was a lot better than what DSI said and at least he took the time to respond.


----------



## Osaka (Apr 4, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Osaka said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


DSI was the one you had me email saying " Do you plan on making a game thats been in development for over a month?"? right?


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 4, 2008)

Yeah.  I did email THQ a while back but no reply, I'm thinking of sending something to Phoenix Games but I've only played Lion & the King on the PSX years ago.


----------



## Osaka (Apr 4, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Yeah.  I did email THQ a while back but no reply, I'm thinking of sending something to Phoenix Games but I've only played Lion & the King on the PSX years ago.


no no no, leave them alone XD if they change their ways we will miss out on alot of comedy


----------



## .TakaM (Apr 4, 2008)

ask him if theyd consider moving exclusively to wiiware


I'd imagine they'd love to pass even more savings onto us by cutting out a lot of publishing/distribution costs.
Plus they look like their games would fit


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 4, 2008)

True ... I still can't get over their claims to have sold hundreds of thousands of games lol ... are they counting pirate copies as sales, too?


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 4, 2008)

.TakaM said:
			
		

> ask him if theyd consider moving exclusively to wiiware
> 
> 
> I'd imagine they'd love to pass even more savings onto us by cutting out a lot of publishing/distribution costs.
> Plus they look like their games would fit


Good question, I will.

Will reply at the weekend if there's more feedback here.


----------



## .TakaM (Apr 4, 2008)

As shit as the games some people make are, it's important to remember there are people behind them.
and I have to say, it's quite respectable for them to answer you, at least they seem to believe in their products.


----------



## CockroachMan (Apr 4, 2008)

Really nice of them to reply your email and answer your question. 

Well.. there's nothing wrong with reusing the same engine or some things on another.. Valve, iD, LucasArts, Nintendo.. everyone does that.. but their games are good! If the game is good, no one cares about that..

The same HUD their using just show that they don't have money to pay a decent designer.. and they don't get time to think of a more appropriate HUD for each game


----------



## Smuff (Apr 4, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> "Hi Hadrian,
> 
> I am very sorry you feel ripped off, we have sold hundreds of thousands of our games, with no problems. Everyone likes different things so it would be impossible to please everyone with the same game content, but we would really like to know what you do and didn’t like to hopefully change our games in the future to what you would like.
> 
> ...


Now is it just me, or can anyone else almost see this Stewart guy writing ths through clenched teeth with a face the colour of beetroot and thoughts of mass murder on his mind ?
I bet there was much profanity edited out before this final email was sent lol


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 4, 2008)

haha totally


----------



## PBC (Apr 4, 2008)

Here is some fun circular reasoning!!!

Their games suck and we don't want to buy them because they don't have good programmers/time/development, they don't have good people/time/development because they aren't paid well, they aren't paid well because we pirate their games, we pirate their games because they suck and we don't want to buy them 

Which came first the shovelware or the pirate?


----------



## CockroachMan (Apr 4, 2008)

PBC said:
			
		

> Here is some fun circular reasoning!!!
> 
> Their games suck and we don't want to buy them because they don't have good programmers/time/development, they don't have good people/time/development because they aren't paid well, they aren't paid well because we pirate their games, we pirate their games because they suck and we don't want to buy them
> 
> Which came first the shovelware or the pirate?



Konami, Capcom, Ubisoft, etc.. also have people pirating their games.. and we don't see them doing crap like this.. 

Also, people usually pirate good games..


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Stewert, thank you for replying to my email, not something I expected as I thought companies didn't really care what their customers thought as long and they can get the "monies".  I now have a little more respect for you for doing that and taking the time to write to me.

The games I played and the problems I had:

Ninjabread Man: First off, great cover!  I like the idea of a "Ninjabread Man" but for me this game was really really bad.  The controls were broken, now the Wii remote is at times off but with this game they hardly ever seemed to be on.  It starts of with some cumbersome menu screens, badly designed ones that lack any style at all, some real bad presentation all the way actually.  Then you get to play the Ninjabread fellow with a pretty generic training level.  The Ninjabread Man moves too pretty damn quick, I'm trying to walk around with some sense of direction but failing miserably.  I am supposed to flip the nunchuck to jump but after ten minutes my wrist gets sore and I have to go with the Z jump to jump instead, which is nice but kinda defeats the point of adding motion controls, if it can't be done properly then don't do it at all.  I tried "putting down some smack down" on some enemies by moving the Wiimote in a sword like fashion, the game hardly registers it and when it does it seems to have some delay.  There is nothing wrong with my Wiimote or sensor bar, other games work very well (you should see me shoot zombies on RE) just with this and you're other games they don't seem to correspond properly.  The controls in this game are just so bad, its easy to tell that this game was meant for the PS2 and not Wii.  Now on with the length, there's three levels...three levels, is that all? I know its a budget title but for £19.99 I expect a lot more, you do know that Geometry Wars is £19.99 over here?  Now that's a game that spills quality and is still worth playing once you finished it (which takes less than an hour by the way).  Its a damn shame because I love the main character and I would buy a sequel IF there was more time and money spent on it, and I'm sure it would have sold a lot better if reviews for it (which sadly were out a month after I bought the game) were more positive, looking on gamestats it average 1.5/10 on press but 3.1/10 from gamers.


Rock 'n' Roll Adventures:  I didn't actually buy this it was a present for me.  Now this is how you probably make money, from misinformed people who see a cover and think "holy cow he'll love this".  The game is basically Ninjabread man but with a a Elvis style character  and a different theme!  The exact same problems follow but this time the camera seems to be operated by a something that is so bored of being in these games that it just wants to do its own thing instead of following the character like it should.  Ok you can press down to centre the camera but it kinda reminds me of the time I had to look after this cat with a weak bladder and making sure that it didn't wander off.  I tried to finish it but the game is so damn bland and mundane and so broken that it was hard to.  Looking at Gamestats the game has an average of 3/10 from press and 0.2/10 from gamers.


Billy The Wizard - Rocket Broomstick Racing.  Again its the same game as the other two but you can fly on a stick.  The exact same problems, bad controls etc.  I fail to see the point in writing more  about it.


Don't you have playtesters at all to tell you if something in a game is broken?  I'm not surprised that you sell "hundreds of thousands" of games as they do appeal to people who buy games for others.  You seem to have flooded the Wii/PC/PS2/PSP with 22 titles on each with cheaply made games with no quality at all.  The Wii seemed to have gotten the really bad end of the stick, with two year old ports, sure Capcom did RE4 for the Wii but at least it seemed like they spent time on making sure the controls work and at least RE4 is a classic.  The same badly designed engine for each game, with the same HUD on each.  Ok Valve & Epic use the same engines for their games but their engines WORK and at least they put different gameplay elements into each game.  Obviously you make money out of this but don't you realise that if these games were better designed and were tested properly that they would get better reviews and therefore a better chance at selling more? 

You said that you've had no problems with other customers, well on the various forums I visited lately it seems that everyone agrees with me with you're games, it seems that they regard DDI as one of the worst game publishers out there, that's not a good rep is it?  They get the impression that you are just releasing games for profit with very little intention on giving gamers a good game.

I know you're games on the Wii have a RRP of £19.99 but I don't think that excuses the fact that the games are clearly not playtested properly. Endless Ocean for example is only £19.99 but it has polish and clearly had a lot of testing to make sure nothing was broken.  Same can be said about Trauma Center: Second Opinion & Geometry Wars.  Do you plan on releasing stuff for Wiiware? I'm sure you could keep costs down and then up the quality somewhat.


Sorry I had to complain about you're games but you did ask, I wish I could be more positive I do ensure you that if I did like you're games that I would commend you, sadly I can't as there's no way anyone can enjoy a broken badly designed game.

Yours Hadrian


If I get a reply, which I'm sure I won't this time I'll post it.


----------



## .TakaM (Apr 5, 2008)

I sent him an email :3

Just mainly about how nice it was to see an actual response, most devs don't care about receiving compliments- let alone criticisms.
And reusing graphics, they could find some young talented artists on deviantart who would work for peanuts, just getting your work in a published game is worth more to a portfolio than a few dollars to a pocket


----------



## jalaneme (Apr 5, 2008)

very good post Hadrian, did you send it off to them?


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 5, 2008)

jalaneme said:
			
		

> very good post Hadrian, did you send it off to them?


I sent it probably an hour before I posted it here, no reply but then some people don't work Saturdays.


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 5, 2008)

lol don't they read their IGN and Gamespot Reviews? 1.5/10, 2/10, 0.5/10...


----------



## Westside (Apr 5, 2008)

Thank you Hadrian for being a jerk.


----------



## juggernaut911 (Apr 5, 2008)

leave.valve.alone. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




i find that source is a very good engine.... the only downside is dumbass AI rebels that follow into deadend tunnels... no voice command for,
"GET THE FUCK OUT OF MY WAY OR I'LL FEED YOU TO A STRIDER, MOTHERFUCKER!!"

they annoy me


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 5, 2008)

no one is putting down valve, they are just using valve to prove their point that games with the same engine could still be great.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 5, 2008)

juggernaut911 said:
			
		

> leave.valve.alone.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well someone has to be a farglebush.


----------



## Salamantis (Apr 5, 2008)

Man I really want to see what DDI has to reply to your second email, Hadrian


----------



## Sonicslasher (Apr 5, 2008)

lol, who are they?


----------



## benchma®k (Apr 5, 2008)

I think you're wasting your time. Stewart was obviously bored of steering clear of the NSFW threads that day.. youtube was down, his IM friends were busy... whatever. Its obvious they're just a money grubber company who arent really bothered about producing good games. They're just cashing in on the wii while the goings still hot..

..i'd like to be proven wrong obviously, but dont hold your breath


----------



## coolbho3000 (Apr 5, 2008)

Hadrian, you used the wrong form of "your" several times in your email. 

Just pointing that out.


----------



## Awdofgum (Apr 5, 2008)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> Hadrian, you used the wrong form of "your" several times in your email.
> 
> Just pointing that out.


now they're definitely not replying,

Hadrian, you've inspired me to email a game developer and complain


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 5, 2008)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> Hadrian, you used the wrong form of "your" several times in your email.
> 
> Just pointing that out.


How the fuck that happened?   
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




At first I thought you meant "your" instead of "you're" but no other way round.

*Hangs head in shame*


----------



## Westside (Apr 5, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> coolbho3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...








  This forum will lose most of it's gayness now...


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 5, 2008)

GBAtemp, now 80% less gay.


----------



## funem (Apr 5, 2008)

It may be me using logic here, but if like he said they were re-using code and graphics to keep the price down you would have thought they would at least make sure the initial code and control method worked correctly before using it as a template for futher games. If this was the case then that fact alone would have increased their base scores on most of their games as they would not be so broken. 

Just a though.


----------



## DrediKnight (Apr 5, 2008)

Did you sign that as 'Hadrian'? Not that it would really cause any problems but googling Hadrian + Wii brings up your profile on this (pirating) site as the first hit.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 5, 2008)

DrediKnight said:
			
		

> Did you sign that as 'Hadrian'? Not that it would really cause any problems but googling Hadrian + Wii brings up your profile on this (pirating) site as the first hit.


Well its not as if I'm the only Hadrian in the world, and I haven't ever owned a modded Wii (played a friends though) and no thats not me trying to clear my name, I pirated Ninjabread Man and others for a friend, though he didn't thank me for it.


----------



## funem (Apr 5, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> DrediKnight said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



No but you are the only Hadrian who printed the email and the reply on the first page of this thread, you may have not owned a modded wii but your, shall we say rapport with the chap may suffer a tad.....


----------



## coolbho3000 (Apr 5, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> coolbho3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


"You're" is really an acronym for "you are" and can't be used correctly in any other situation.


----------



## lagman (Apr 5, 2008)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> I would be interested to know if you would like to pay more for the same game but with different graphics?



Are you sure you didn't get that answer from Greg Woggerman?
wow..


----------



## Jdbye (Apr 5, 2008)

Wow, they replied.


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 6, 2008)

coolbho3000 said:
			
		

> "You're" is really an acronym for "you are" and can't be used correctly in any other situation.


I know hence my shame.


----------



## Veho (Apr 6, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> coolbho3000 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Acronym or abbreviation?


----------



## Westside (Apr 6, 2008)

veho said:
			
		

> Hadrian said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Acronym, because the smart emotion said so!


----------



## Veho (Apr 6, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> Acronym, because the smart emotion said so!


Emotion or emoticon?


----------



## Westside (Apr 6, 2008)

veho said:
			
		

> Westside said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


emotion.


----------



## bobrules (Apr 6, 2008)

lol, reply to them using all caps. Maybe they'll send you some free games,


----------



## Hadrian (Apr 18, 2008)

I GOT A REPLY!

"Hi Hadrian,

Thank you for the detailed response, and also from Patrick.  I am late in responding as we have been very busy with new title submissions.



Some of what you says rings very true, we have had a lot of people say the character moves too fast – I think we may have over played it internally and as we found it easier to play the speed crept up! Control is a very subjective issue, the Wii controller is not instant – except at slow speeds, the controller has to have moved before it registers a force, so there is always a lag, the swipe has to happen before you detect it has moved. So the controller has a lag but it does swipe whenever you make the action.

The game was targeted at a younger age group who when tested they were happy with the swiping, admittedly they we less accurate and tended to swipe constantly, so we added a power up for a three hit combo, we even spent time trying to detect a left or right swipe, and show this direction but this was not accurate. We are currently working on a hack N slash adventure, which we are working on a far better control method.



The jumping does work, but it is required a lot – so we added the option of the button – this is surely a good flexible choice – not something we should be knocked for? We give you the choice – knock us if we didn’t use the controller, or if didn’t give the button option?



The business side is always the hardest to justify to the public – you just want the game, but we also have to pay the programmers, artists, testers, translators, animators, musicians, pay the rent, pay for equipment, pay a hell of a lot of money to get even the simplest game out. The exact amounts that retail, VAT, distribution and Nintendo take we are not allowed to tell, but we get the least of all the companies involved, You would be shocked at how little money we make on each title, our only option is to sell a lot of units. You suggestion that we have more levels, well more levels would always be nice but honestly we have tried this and it doesn’t work!  If we had all 4 platform games combined together with 12 levels, and a price of £30 then the public would not pay £30 for an unknown brand title, infact the retail shops would not accept the games on the shelf – they would prefer to have a branded film license taking up the same spot – as the licensed titlet would sell better. The only way we can get non licensed titles into the shops is by doing the lowest possible price – and to pay for this we have to cut the content, but that’s fair – lower price = less game! We could have done 4 Ninjabreadman games and saved the cost of the new graphics, but we worked hard doing new graphics for each platform title. We also added re-playability with different ways of playing the games. The surveys of game playing show that 80% of game players don’t play more than the first few levels of a game, they browse – playing a few levels of multiple games, the majority of the games market –especially on the Wii are casual players – they play for a very short time compared to PC or PS2, so they found more levels would be wasted. Instead we have different ways of playing the same levels – collecting different amount of collectibles – hidden collectibles etc.  



I agree the menus are simple – we did this deliberately – we preferred to spend the time on the levels rather than doing a unique menu for each game – it’s a menu it works! Who wants to pay an extra £2 to get a different looking menu!



Re: Endless ocean is only £19.99 – do you think it would be only £19.99 if we had not released all our titles at this low price already? – what price did Nintendo release their previous games at? We have now managed to reduce our games to 2 for £25 and soon we aim to go to £9.99 the low prices you the customer gets are due to the publishers encouraging a low retail price. We are constantly ensuring you get the best value for money.



I hope this explains some of what we do and why – but please remember we are a small independent development team, working without a bug budget trying to get original characters such as ‘ninjabreadman’ published , everyone is still learning what the Wii can do, and we have used these games to build our knowledge, or engines are faster and our routines are constantly being improved, Each new title is better than the last, in detail and content – for instance we are just about to release a crazy golf game with 72 levels, we have more detailed animations and effects, We have our own customizable characters – which are higher resolution and more detailed with more options than the Mii’s  the routines for the Wii controllers are more responsive and flexible than Wii sports Golf, this is where we are going, it is sad that small companies get ripped apart by the press. We don’t have the millions to spend on big projects, we are like a small local theatre group being compared to a block buster Hollywood film, so they rate us as 1/10 but without us starting here we can’t learn and grow to become leading actors of the future. These first titles were helping to establish the Wii software catalogue, now we are improving upon it.



Patrick - Good luck with your game – if you manage to raise enough money to publish the title, I hope the press appreciate the work, time and effort everyone will have put in to make your game and the risks you have taken to get it published, I hope they see it as a step towards the designer you are aiming to be.

Stewart Green

Data Design Interactive
Email: [email protected]
Tel:+44 (0)138 444 79 00"


Kinda has a point with some things but still if they spent some of their budget making LESS games than a shitload than the won't have had as much crap thrown at them.  He seems to believe in his products anyway and seems to want his company to get better which is a start.

To us we think that the developers work for peanuts so they won't put much effort in and then the publisher just releases it no matter how broken the game is but it sounds like they believe that their products are worth releasing.  Seems like they are quite hurt with how the press rate the games, I would give sympathy if they weren't so damn right but I really don't think that these reviewers rate a game so low just because they are from a small company, look at how well Puzzle Quest got rated.

Big respect with actually replying with some length and not going "ah well we sell games so nah nah not listening" or with some smarmy comment like Majesco did when they got a 6/10 rating for their Cooking Mama 2 game.

Also...who is Patrick?


----------



## Osaka (Apr 18, 2008)

after reading that entire thing, I couldn't help laughing at the "Also... who is Patrick?" XD


----------



## Speed Freak (Apr 18, 2008)

Tigerstar said:
			
		

> Hm. At least they didn't fob you off with a form reply, so that's something in their favour at least...



Good point. But if they put more people to work on the development, maybe they wouldn't have to spend time replying these kind of e-mails.

Other than that, he didn't exactly answer the question. He kept talking about energy hearts when Hadrian asked about the whole engine, but anyway...


----------



## Neko (Apr 18, 2008)

I hope this explains some of what we do and why – but please remember we are a small independent development team, working without a bug budget trying to get original characters such as ‘ninjabreadman’ published , everyone is still learning what the Wii can do, and we have used these games to build our knowledge, or engines are faster and our routines are constantly being improved, Each new title is better than the last, in detail and content – for instance we are just about to release a crazy golf game with 72 levels, we have more detailed animations and effects, We have our own customizable characters – which are higher resolution and more detailed with more options than the Mii’s the routines for the Wii controllers are more responsive and flexible than Wii sports Golf, this is where we are going, it is sad that small companies get ripped apart by the press. We don’t have the millions to spend on big projects, we are like a small local theatre group being compared to a block buster Hollywood film, so they rate us as 1/10 but without us starting here we can’t learn and grow to become leading actors of the future. These first titles were helping to establish the Wii software catalogue, now we are improving upon it.



That part sounds interesting ?
Let's see if they are really going to make a at least decent game.


----------



## Harsky (Apr 18, 2008)

Somehow, I feel a little sorry for Data Design Interactive. On the one hand, I'm sure all the programmers there must've been bursting with ideas and wanting to make, "THE BEST GAME IN THE WORLD" but then got dropped straight into making a game like Ninjabreadman. Then comes the, "if you don't like the game, don't buy it in the first place" and in a market where everyone expects the next game on Wii to be Nintendo, Capcom, Namco etc quality, they really are trying to fight a war stacked against them. 

But on the other hand, their arguement about the whole, "what's the point in spending more time and money on the menu?" Imagine if Nintendo said that. We'd be looking at the same title screen from the first Super Mario Bros. game to the current Mario game. Okay, so the whole point of a menu is to just get into the game but it still can't hurt to mix things up a little.


----------



## mr deez (May 18, 2008)

Stewart is the man. Got a lot of time for him and his team now, just not quite so much with the games.. Keep trying though chaps!


----------



## Sonic4Ever (May 21, 2008)

You destroyed his afternoon!


----------



## Yugge (May 21, 2008)

Isn't Patrick = .TakaM?


Yep, http://wiki.gbatemp.net/wiki/index.php?title=.TakaM


----------



## Neko (May 21, 2008)

.TakaM said:
			
		

> I sent him an email :3
> 
> Just mainly about how nice it was to see an actual response, most devs don't care about receiving compliments- let alone criticisms.
> And reusing graphics, they could find some young talented artists on deviantart who would work for peanuts, just getting your work in a published game is worth more to a portfolio than a few dollars to a pocket



THIS Patrick.


----------



## Man18 (May 21, 2008)

The only thing like this that I have ever done was email Atlus when contact was kicked back like twice. I sounded like a total asshole so the person sent it to someone else and they just said quit bitching in an incredibly nice way.


----------



## SkH (May 24, 2008)

I feel sorry for them. It must be very hard for them. And all developers out there...

This is made so much things clear, so thank you Hadrian.


----------



## Hadrian (May 24, 2008)

STUARTS BACK!

DDI have just open up a studio in Florida, and he is with them.

“With so many games companies losing millions, and UK companies forced to leave the country to cut costs, I ‘m pleased to be part of a British success story, and this has been a very successful year for our company. Our GODS development system has enabled us to design and publish 62 Wii Skus in under a year, which probably makes us the biggest and most reliable Wii developer in the world, our titles have sold very well and we now need to expand the company to keep up with the global demand for even more of our titles. The decision to open a US office is not an exit from the UK, in-fact our UK office is still undergoing expansion with a doubling of UK staff planned this year. The US office will be run as a separate US registered company DATA DESIGN INTERACTIVE LLC, and will initially focus on a number of Wii sports titles specific to the US market, then start work on our PS3 and Xbox360 development. Although the tax breaks for Canada are good, the weather in Florida is far better, and we thought the staff would rather work there by the beach.”  Stewart Green MD of DDI

Oh no 360 & PS3 owners, the shit is coming to you!  Also Stuart is MD? Wow I'm even more amazed he replied to someone bitching at him.


----------



## SkH (May 26, 2008)

Aw, it's just mean. But I lol'd.


----------



## Neko (May 26, 2008)

This probably sounds stupid , but what is a MD ?


----------



## pasc (May 26, 2008)

I think we all missed one important little thing in the e-mails:

Wii is a system for casual gamers, therefore games with replayability are better than games  that have more levels ?

OMG  ?

Wow.... what a statement.

Except this ? Nice work hadrian, clears up alot things for me ^^.


----------



## Neko (May 26, 2008)

"Our GODS development system has enabled us to design and publish 62 Wii Skus in under a year, which probably makes us the biggest and most reliable Wii developer in the world"


ROFLMAO.
It makes them the most shittiest developer in the world and just shows that they are throwing out games without thinking. They really should stop giving licenses to everyone.


----------



## Hadrian (May 26, 2008)

Dominik93 said:
			
		

> This probably sounds stupid , but what is a MD ?


Managing Director.


----------



## deathfisaro (May 26, 2008)

Hadrian said:
			
		

> Stewart said:
> "Our GODS development system has enabled us to design and publish 62 Wii Skus in under a year, which probably makes us the biggest and most reliable Wii developer in the world"
> Wait, he is not aware of the existence of Nintendo when his company makes games for Nintendo console?
> 
> ...


Uh-oh bad news; shovelware made by the beach. Well actually makes sense, shovel + beach = sand castle. Now we have sand castle making games on PS3 and 360!


----------



## Hadrian (May 12, 2021)

I gotta cut loose.
Footloose.


----------



## Uiaad (May 12, 2021)

That moment when you think .. " who the fuck necro'ed this piece of shit " and it turned out its the OP


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (May 12, 2021)

CockroachMan said:


> Konami, Capcom, Ubisoft, etc.. also have people pirating their games.. and we don't see them doing crap like this..


This aged like milk


----------



## Vila_ (May 12, 2021)

[Email Protected] [Email Protected] [Email Protected] [Email Protected]


----------

